# how to router table legs when you do not own a long lathe



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi here is a drawing & video that describes how to make a jig for routing long table legs if you do not own a big lathe.

YouTube - ‪How to Turn a Cylinder with a Router‬‏

Dave


----------



## Dezyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Just watched this video and as i dont own a lathe i can see myself building one of these jigs soon. Just a question could you connect the drive end into a power drill instead of the hand turner then just adjust drill speed to suit.

Den


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Den

Just my 2 cents I don't see why not but the hole on end will wear out real quick without some type of bushing for the threaded rod to run/turn in.
A simple copper pipe/tubing will do the trick with a bit of lube, I think..
==========



Dezyn said:


> Just watched this video and as i dont own a lathe i can see myself building one of these jigs soon. Just a question could you connect the drive end into a power drill instead of the hand turner then just adjust drill speed to suit.
> 
> Den


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

A good idea, exactly the same as the one I built a couple of years ago, I did insert a piece of brass tube into the box ends to offset the wear, have still got it and use it now and again.


----------



## Dezyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tube tip i will use that when i build one Bob


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I may be building one of these and have a old drill,that I may try to incorporate into this,thanks for the brass tube tip, I was thinking os something like that while watching the video, also a drill would make it easier to sand the finished piece


----------



## vokinn (Jan 5, 2013)

*Old motor*

I actually have an old electric motor that I had put aside to build a lathe with. Might put it to use on this jig!


----------

